# Have you ever given money back to a pax to avoid a bad rating



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have given pax some money back if I missed an exit thus increasing their fare or if I couldn't get to the pax location in a timely manner because their pickup location was wrong because of the uber passenger apps inaccuracy/bad communication.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cash? No way, but I have stopped the meter early when I realized I've missed a turn or the GPS directions were way longer than the best route. I always notify the passenger and they always appreciate it.

Note: I don't stop the meter right away, I estimate about how far out of the way we went then stop the meter when we get about that far from the final destination.

Edit: I may have to stop doing it this way and just eat the bad rating because I have to be online 50 minutes and 90% acceptance rate to make the guaranteed fare. You can't accept another fare when you have a passenger still in the car from the previous ride.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

player81 said:


> Cash? No way, but I have stopped the meter early when I realized I've missed a turn or the GPS directions were way longer than the best route. I always notify the passenger and they always appreciate it.
> 
> Note: I don't stop the meter right away, I estimate about how far out of the way we went then stop the meter when we get about that far from the final destination.
> 
> Edit: I may have to stop doing it this way and just eat the bad rating because I have to be online 50 minutes and 90% acceptance rate to make the guaranteed fare. You can't accept another fare when you have a passenger still in the car from the previous ride.


I do the same thing. But you can also request Uber to adjust the fare on the Pax behalf in the app. You can let the customer know you are going to do that. Just let them know there may be a 1 day delay for the credit.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I do the same thing. But you can also request Uber to adjust the fare on the Pax behalf in the app. You can let the customer know you are going to do that. Just let them know there may be a 1 day delay for the credit.


Good idea, is it much of a hassle? I don't want to be offline for long after a trip


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

player81 said:


> Good idea, is it much of a hassle? I don't want to be offline for long after a trip


It's like writing an email comment. You just don't need to deal with the trip info in it. Just tell them the start and the stop and they will calculate the GPS way. That's the only catch. If you took a pax way or your own shortcut, the default is back to the GPS logic.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I drive to make money, not ratings. 

WTF would I pay money for a higher rating?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I drive to make money, not ratings.
> 
> WTF would I pay money for a higher rating?


hey this is ride share, no one makes money here


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> hey this is ride share, no one makes money here


Not anymore.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I always do that just before finishing the trip. I end it early to comps sate for missing a turn or exit. It is easier than writing an email and trying to adjust it. Instant gratification for the customer. If something happens from when I turn the meter off till drop off I am screwed. Maybe I should correct with an email.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

When it happens to me I just apologize and tell PAX that he does not need to give me a tip for that ride


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

taarbo said:


> When it happens to me I just apologize and tell PAX that he does not need to give me a tip for that ride


That's the funniest thing I've read here all day!


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I have done it in the past, I find it to have minimal effect.
The customer might rate you less then 5 regardless.

Probably a sincere apology is a better tactic.
Just relax and say you are sorry.
It's more about how you say it not about what you say.

Another tactic I learned.
When you are not 100% sure about the route, just ask.
"Hey what's the fastest way to get out of here?"


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

I ended up at arrivals instead of departures at the airport. I apologized, told them I was ending the trip now due to my mistake and will take them around to the proper drop off spot. They were grateful and ended up giving me a $5 tip.

I just felt ending the trip was the right thing to do. I didn't do it for the rating or the tip but it sure did pay off.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I have given pax some money back if I missed an exit thus increasing their fare or if I couldn't get to the pax location in a timely manner because their pickup location was wrong because of the uber passenger apps inaccuracy/bad communication.


I have contacted Uber about either a GPS mistake or my mistake. They have credited the rider but I could have still received a bad rating.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I have given pax some money back if I missed an exit thus increasing their fare or if I couldn't get to the pax location in a timely manner because their pickup location was wrong because of the uber passenger apps inaccuracy/bad communication.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Cash is is king! Offer $2.00-$5.00 per each star. Example: 5 stars $25 Max
If doesn't work. Offer to shovel snow, mow grass, Do their laundry, walk their dog or something else for free. If this doesnt work. Threaten them.


----------

